# Gas Shocks for 66 GTO



## cedar398 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am doing a complete frame off restro on a 1966 GTO and have been unable to find out if Gas Shocks were stock or an option on a 66 GTO 389 4 speed. The ones I took off were gas and not sure if they are correct. If anyone knows or knows where I can look I would appreciate the help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There was an option for rear superlift shocks, the group option code was 634 and will be listed on your PHS build sheet.


----------



## cedar398 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, I guess I will need to order my build sheet and see what it came with. I never found my build sheet.


----------

